# Japanese Plants for Japanese fish



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm looking into getting some plants for my tank... I figured since Moors are from Japan [I think] I'd pick them up local plants But I don't know of any.


----------



## Hughes (Sep 21, 2008)

Wouldn't worry about getting native plants... But if you want something asian, bamboo works, just keep a leaf above water.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Most plants=salad for goldfish.


----------

